# Races At Slot Car Alley



## gwc041 (Feb 5, 2011)

I am posting this message for A good friend, TjetTom Baker:

SATURDAY,,,,,,MARCH, 31st...... Slot Car Alley in beautiful Creve Coeur Ilinois is hosting a T-jet marathon event......

Doors open at 10 am, with racing preceeding lunch. One class races with Slip on Fray class rules. Races will be run round robin continually all day long.Points will be awarded to finishing positions and awards will be determined by total points at end of day. Tech as many cars as you want but only one car per race, Sorry, NO switching cars once (each) race begins.No entry fees!....Any cash donations or prize contributions will be added to race prize purse. All sponsorship and donations will be gladly accepted and announced accordingly. We are looking to have a simple one class day of many races allowing for optimum track time and close competition as well as fun as always.Please mark this event on your itenerary as it will surely be a memorable day of great racing and fun. Please support the hobby we have all loved for so many years.....

PS, Simple post race visual and OHM test preceeding each race.

Any questions call Tjettom Baker @ (309) 922-4444

Thanks,
See you at the races! (And have a great time! I know I will)


----------



## gwc041 (Feb 5, 2011)

Please contact TjetTom Baker as spaces are filling for the March 31st race. We have 15 entrants as of now. Hope to see you there. Slip on fray rules and no entry fee. Awards and prizes given. Race is being held at Slot Car Alley in Creve Coeur Illinois. Ph# 309 922 4444


----------



## demo49 (Oct 13, 2004)

18 racers have signed up for this event. It should be a good one!


----------



## demo49 (Oct 13, 2004)

19 racers are now entered for this event.


----------

